# What is the purpose of catnip?



## Sweeties mom (Apr 11, 2008)

I've had cats for a few years now, but have never understood what the purpose of cat nip is. I've seen it in the pet stores, and have heard it mentioned here or there, but have no idea really. My _guess_ has always been that it's either for a) bad breath or b) hairballs. Please educate me.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

It is a legal recreational 'drug' for kitties. I find it stimulates them to roll on the carpet, drool, rub themselves in the catnip, eat the catnip, occasional aggressive guarding of their pile of catnip, entices them into intense periods of play-time with dramatic napping afterwards.
It just smells like alfalfa hay, to me. *shrugs*


----------



## ~Siameseifuplz~ (May 6, 2007)

It makes kitties happy inside  They start running around like crazy, they get playful etc. It can also help to entice cats to scratch their scratching posts. Some cats don't react to it though and I believe that's genetic.


----------



## Bethany (Jul 19, 2006)

The purpose of catnip is to make tea. It helps settle the stomach and induce sleep.

Oh, also, cats like it. 

Seriously, though: the point of catnip is to get your cats high. Only about 2/3 of cats respond to it (less in Australia, apparently). Neither of my cats like catnip, so the only thing I use it for it the occasional cup of tea. (I often mix it with mint.)


----------



## Sweeties mom (Apr 11, 2008)

LOL Oh my!!! Why on earth would you want to get your kitty high? Is there a specific purpose for doing this? Sorry, guys, but this is the hilarious, and I am completely confused at this point. :lol:


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

If you've ever given your kitty a new toy you've bought for them and they go a little nuts over it, it probably has catnip in it. My kitties are a little disinterested in theirs lately, so they're going into a bag of catnip to sit overnight and get refreshed.  

The toys, not the kitties. 8O


----------



## Bethany (Jul 19, 2006)

Sweeties mom said:


> LOL Oh my!!! Why on earth would you want to get your kitty high? Is there a specific purpose for doing this? Sorry, guys, but this is the hilarious, and I am completely confused at this point. :lol:


Well, they seem to really enjoy it.

And, it can be really entertaining to watch.


----------



## Sweeties mom (Apr 11, 2008)

Ok, sounds like I'm going to have to invest in a little cat nip. It ought to be interesting to see if Sweetie reacts and becomes more playful. I'll let you know!


----------



## Jet Green (Nov 28, 2005)

Bethany said:


> The purpose of catnip is to make tea. It helps settle the stomach and induce sleep.
> 
> Oh, also, cats like it.


Heh, somebody at work gave me a bag of calming tea to try out. I didn't look closely at the ingredients until my cats fished it out of my purse and started playing with it. Yep, it was catnip tea!


----------



## Lindsay (Sep 3, 2004)

Jet Green said:


> Bethany said:
> 
> 
> > The purpose of catnip is to make tea. It helps settle the stomach and induce sleep.
> ...


Seriously? I have never ever thought of making tea with catnip? How does it taste? Do you put anything in with it or just buy 100% natural catnip from a store and steep it? I'm curious now cuz i'm a tea lover!


----------



## Bethany (Jul 19, 2006)

Lindsay said:


> Jet Green said:
> 
> 
> > Bethany said:
> ...


You certainly can do that, if you like the flavor. I've been making it mixed 50/50 with peppermint, since it cuts the flavor of the mint nicely.

You can use catnip meant for cats, but I think you'll get better results if you use catnip meant for human consumption, though -- it's better catnip.

Actually, if you have a health food store like Whole Foods that sells herbs in bulk, I'd buy catnip for the cats there, too. It's better catnip then the ones sold specifically for cats, and it's often cheaper, too!


----------



## Lindsay (Sep 3, 2004)

That's awesome. Thanks! I am very tempted to try it now I actually found a website FULL of information about the medicinal remedies that catnip has on a human body. Apparently it can help everything from insomnia to calming hyperactive kids to relieving flatulance (hehe). Who knew!?

http://www.herbs2000.com/herbs/herbs_catnip.htm


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

Yes, catnip is actually in the mint family so it tastes very much like that...a little musty though but it's good.


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

Toby goes insane for catnip. Cant get enough of the stuff. Eats the dried buds too 8O


----------



## Jet Green (Nov 28, 2005)

This is the tea I had:









http://www.tripleleaf-tea.com/relax.htm

I also highly recommend these (for your cat, not you!):








http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/p ... atid=13103

But don't buy the Whisker City Catnip Bubbles from PetSmart, because they don't work nearly as well.


----------



## Kittys Mom (May 7, 2004)

It's funny how they have different reactions to it and some cats no reaction at all.

Here are my kids:
Thomas - it makes him bite me...hard.
Tre - Rolls on it and scratches it
Kota - Eats it
Kitty - Rubs her head on it


----------



## Sweeties mom (Apr 11, 2008)

I got my catnip today. It figures...Sweetie had no reaction to it at all. I even got her a new toy and scratching post...nothing. She's a former feral, so maybe that's why. 

Socks, on the other hand, went nuts! He immediately started rubbing himself all over the scratching post and toy. Very lovable! He didn't necessarily play more, was just more loving, rubbing and rolling around on the ground. He also seemed to drool on the scratching post because it had wet spots on it where he'd rubbed his face on it and his face was wet around his mouth. Very entertaining I must say! :lol:


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I have heard it called a tonic for cats also. Nina and Blueberry are somewhat interested in it, but they don't go overboard. It makes them just a bit more playful.


----------



## mstx (Mar 4, 2008)

Munchkin goes into over drive with the 'crazies' when she gets catnip. We acually had to take her scratching post up at night that has catnip bc she wouldnt sleep all night if she got to it


----------

